# Bosch 1617 EVS mounting plate



## ttromler (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I just bought a Bosch 1617EVS with the RA1165 router table mount. I have a Craftsman router table - cabinet type. The mounting plate is 7" X 8". I have mounted a Craftsman and a Skill router with no issues. The Bosch mounting holes do not match up. I can't afford a new table right now. Any suggestions or known adapter plates that would help?

ttromler
Scroll Sawing in Omaha


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Ted,
Probably your best bet is to drill new holes in the mounting plate for the table that will line up with the screw holes for the bosch.


----------

